
Coal plant closure settlement approved as model for helping impacted communities - toomuchtodo
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/judge-oks-vistra-coal-plant-closure-settlement-seen-as-model-for-helping-im/567295/
======
toomuchtodo
Title changes made to meet HN title limits.

